# Koi orientiert sich am Altfisch



## Ansaj (7. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,
in meinen 40 m³ Teich mit einigen Goldfischen, einem 40 cm großen Koi und 7 jüngeren Koi um die 20 cm ist vor ein paar Wochen eine Doistu Sanke (25 cm) eingezogen. 
Die kleineren Koi schwimmen häufig im Schwarm. Die neue Sanke (namens Okiniiri) allerdings hängt am "Rockzipfel" des größten Koi (Hiro), schwimmt ihm immer hinterher und ruht auch neben ihm. Hiro interessiert das eher wenig.
Die anderen schwimmen dem größten auch mal im Schwarm nach, aber nie so penetrant wie Okiniiri. Erst dachte ich, sie sucht Sicherheit doch mittlerweile hat sie den gleichen Charackter wie Hiro entwickelt: sehr selbstbewusst, aktiv und handzahm. Die beiden sieht man übrigens auch in meinem Avatar.
Was sagt ihr: ganz normale Zweckgemeinschaft oder Koifreundschaft?


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi orientiert sich am Altfisch*

Beides vielleicht, ich kenn mich nicht wirklich aus,
aber zuckersüß  auf jeden Fall...
ich konnte an meinem Teich ebensolche "Freundschaften" entdecken


----------



## Micha61 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi orientiert sich am Altfisch*



lotta schrieb:


> Beides vielleicht, ich kenn mich nicht wirklich aus,
> aber zuckersüß  auf jeden Fall...





bei mir hatte sich einmal, ein Koi an den Albino __ Sterlet rangeschmissen.
Nach 2 Wochen ist es ihm wohl doch aufgefallen, das er in der verkehrten Liga schwimmt.


LG Micha


----------



## Ansaj (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi orientiert sich am Altfisch*

Okiniiri schwimmt jetzt auch mal alleine. 
Schön finde ich trotzdem, dass sie dem Großen Gesellschaft leistet, dafür ist sie auch gekauft worden, da vor fast 2 Jahren Hiros Kumpel überraschend verstorben ist. Nun hoffe ich, dass sie schnell wächst 

Micha, so eine zwischenartliche Freundschaft ist doch auch was Tolles


----------

